# Halo 3



## AceHBK (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok who all waited outside in line for it to come out?
I am not a fan of shooters (excluding SOCOM, Gears of War, Full Spectrum Warrior and now HALO3) but I find this game to pretty good.  I never played the other Halo's so I didn't know what to expect but I was rather suprised.

I meant to rent it but Blockbuster was selling it so i caved in and bought it and I haven't regretted it at all.

Who all got it and what are your thoughts on it?


----------

